# G'day



## lilrascal (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi guys ,

Since moving down to Melbourne from Sydney I've been out on a few trips around Werribee and Altona without much success.

I could really use some help learning to read the Bay.

Are there any group meets around here? or any kayak fishing tours I could go on to learn the ropes around these parts?

cheers,

Ryan


----------

